
Bryan O'Sullivan on the Power of Haskell - jlhamilton
http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2009/01/the-power-of-haskell.html
======
critic
Interesting read, but I have my reservations about laziness as default, and
the apparent lack of shipped Haskell applications, despite the language's
popularity and age, seems to confirm those reservations.

~~~
eru
GHC works hard to remove the lazyness where it can guarantee that this change
won't break your program.

